# First injection!



## gillymo (Aug 9, 2006)

Hey ladies!  I just wanted to share with y'all that I had my first Puregon injection today - boy they hurt!  Did it in the hospital all by myself 

I have another appt on Friday, inject myself on Sunday then back on Tues for scan.  Hopefully get basted next Thursday!

Its all so exciting now - feels as though things are finally moving on.

Good luck to everyone - will post any news on IUI board.

Gx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Good luck


----------



## stellamcg (Aug 19, 2005)

Hi GillyMo....

SNAP!!! I too had my first injection on Wednesday. I didn't think it was too painful, but I guess everyone is different. I am injecting everyday and have my first scan on Monday. My fingers are firmly crossed for you. xx


----------



## jlg (Apr 4, 2006)

Hi Gillymo & Stellamcj

SNAP & SNAP !  

I too had 1st injection on Wednesday, although this is my 3rd IUI so I am more than used to the injections now.

1st Scan next wednesday 

Good luck to you both xxxxx


----------



## Becki (Aug 1, 2006)

Hi all 
I also had my first injection on thursday going back for scan on wed i am injecting everyday as well! 

How long before basting roughly??

Beci xxx


----------



## gillymo (Aug 9, 2006)

I am going in tomorrow for my scan (Tuesday) and have been injecting every two days (Wed, Fri and Sun) Also taking Clomid as well C3-C7.  Forgot to take my Clomid on Thurs night and totoally panicked on Friday morning - took it first thing.  Nurse at hospital wasnt too happy but she said it should be OK.

Fingers crossed!

Nurse said we should hopefully be basting on Thurs or something.

Good luck to all you ladies.  Follie dance all round!  G xXx


----------



## Becki (Aug 1, 2006)

hi ya gilly mo 

How did today go??

Sending lots fo love and hugs!!

Becki xxx


----------



## gillymo (Aug 9, 2006)

Hey Becki

Went OK today.  My follies arent big enough yet, so going back for another scan tomorrow - think I should move into the place! WOuld be easier rather than trapsing back and forward to work and home 

Fingers crossed for your scan tomorrow - let me know how u get on!  Will keep you updated!

I am away now to sit with a hot water bottle on my tummy - grow little follies....groooow!

Gx


----------



## Becki (Aug 1, 2006)

?Hi GillyMo

sorry about yesterday how did it go today??
I had my scan today and not all good my follies are only 7mm so not even big enough yet so back on monday! hopefully they will grow but for some reason dont hold much hope!? DF took me into london and spoilt me so feeling better! hope things went well today.

Love becki xxx


----------



## gillymo (Aug 9, 2006)

Hey Becki - went to hospital today, but follies were too big, so had to abandon.  One was 23mm!  My how fat!  Nurse said best in holding off and just make sure I dont experience any pain - if I do, I have to call them straight away. Plus I had about 4 that were ready to pop.
I went to bed last night with a hot water bottle - maybe that helped them to grow.

Fingers crossed they get bigger by Monday.  Some of the ladies gave me a follie dance to help them grow, so you can have one too!  keep your chin up - not nice when you get news you dont want.  i was a bit upset we couldnt go ahead today, but in the end its a good excuse to eat chocolate    Big hugs x

     

Keep me updated and good luck x X x


----------

